# My new website....



## rls2002 (May 25, 2006)

Hello all,

My name is Bob Stephenson and I have recently completed my personal website http://www.bobstephensonphotography.com .  Being new to the technologies that I used to create this site I am hopeful that this site functions properly.

Take a look and let me know what you think.   I am looking for constructive critism and advice that I can use to make it a better site. 

While I am a new member to this forum I hope to receive advice that will help me succeed with this site as well as helping others become on this forum become successful in there photographic pursuits

Bob
.


----------



## ahelg (May 27, 2006)

Hey thats a great site you got there. My only thing is that I would have prefeared to have all the photo categories in view when I select gallery. There is more than enough space to show them. But apart from that it's a great site. Did you use Flash?


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

Hi Bob

Some beautiful images you have in your folio. I enjoyed the slideshow experience (although some of the fade-outs are a bit pedestrian..maybe thats down to my processor ?). I think the site looks ok in black, one error (?) or is it intentional - "_Photography may not be used in any form without prior permission. "

the word permission is black and invisible 



_​


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

..sorry i got all screwed-up in the txt editor  

I dont like the animated Bio screen so much. The BG picture is a bit distracting for me. The galleries work nice.. maybe the main pictures
just a tiny bit on the small-side. The shop interface is ok. I found the
expanding Javascript menus on the left a bit fiddly but it was ok after
the second time I viewed something.


----------



## rls2002 (May 27, 2006)

ahelg said:
			
		

> Hey thats a great site you got there. My only thing is that I would have prefeared to have all the photo categories in view when I select gallery. There is more than enough space to show them. But apart from that it's a great site. Did you use Flash?


 
It is Flashlike. I used a product called Namo FreeMotion and their version of ActionScript to build the Flashlike interface. The galleries are dynamically created from a control file. The current number of galleries is only 6 now but I built the program so I could dynamically expand up to 40 galleries using the control file if I wanted to.

I don't particularly like the behavior of the galleries either. Probabably need to revisit this interface.

Bob


----------



## rls2002 (May 27, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> ..sorry i got all screwed-up in the txt editor
> 
> I dont like the animated Bio screen so much. The BG picture is a bit distracting for me. The galleries work nice.. maybe the main pictures
> just a tiny bit on the small-side. The shop interface is ok. I found the
> ...


 

Thanks for the nice words about my photographs. After all the websire is just a vehicle for sharing them with others.

Your computer is fine the slideshow is just plain slow.

Would it be better if the Bio BG picture were to completely fade away or just remove the BG picture behind the Bio completely?

Bob


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

My personal preference would be for a text-only biog screen.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

2framesbelowzeroThe galleries work nice.. maybe the main pictures are just a tiny bit on the small-side.[/quote said:
			
		

> btw
> I like the size of the intro images in the slideshow. I meant the gallery
> pictures in my previous comment.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## ahelg (May 28, 2006)

I actually quite like the bio screen. I think i works well. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2006)

Nice site but the background image is very distracting, I would just use plain colour, maybe black or even dark grey.


----------

